# 2003 Eurovan, ABS EPS and blinking Brake light stay illuminated.



## strichzwei (Dec 7, 2011)

2003 Eurovan, ABS EPS and blinking Brake light stay illuminated, please see full scan below.

Newbie here and have only used vagcom tool to run diagnostics and engine measurements, never reprogrammed anything. From the research I have done, it appears that I need to recallibrate the angle sensor on my car and I did find an instruction at Ross-Tech how to do this for the G85 angle sensor (see link below). 

Can I assume this is also for my Eurovan? 

Will this also take care of the control module coding issue below or is ther a separate work instruction for that? 

Is there anything else I should do that is less intrusive (read I am a bit initimidated) to try and resolve the DTC's I am getting? I have read a lot about brake switches and ignition switch replacement but that seems to be for intermittent illumination.

Thanks in advance,

Scott

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/steeringangle.html


VCDS
Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 Data version: 20111111
www.Ross-Tech.com
Dealer/Shop Name:
Workshop Code: 000 00000
Self-Diagnosis Log
Tuesday,06,December,2011,20:07:01:46929
VIN: WV2KB47013H03xxxx License Plate:
Mileage: Repair Order:
Chassis Type: 70 - VW Transporter
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 22 25
VIN: WV2KB47013H03xxxx
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-AXK.lbl
Part No: 022 906 032 AF
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1 G 0003
Coding: 00013
Shop #: WSC 02757
VCID: 4FB3A1C68DC6336
1 Fault Found:
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer
P1570 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01P-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01P 927 733 CM
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01P 4973
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 8011D2FA80189CE
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7D0-907-379.lbl
Part No: 7D0 907 379 G
Component: ESP 5.3 T4 FRONT V39
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 357FF32E0F5A696
2 Faults Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded
35-00 - -
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85)
66-10 - Not Matched - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Tuesday,06,December,2011,20:07:01:46929
Page 2
VIN: WV2KB47013H036738 License Plate:
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No: 7D0 907 040
Component: CLIMATRONIC 0004
Coding: 00032
Shop #: WSC 02757
VCID: DFD3F1865D26036
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 CK
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V04
Coding: 17227
Shop #: WSC 02757
VCID: 74F90E2A44A030E
1 Fault Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 6X0-953-257.lbl
Part No: 6X0 953 257
Component: IMMO 0008
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: FDEFAB0EF7EAF16
WV2KB47013H036738 VWZ1Z0B2173661


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Was anything done to the van? Disconnected the steering wheel ?or had abs module replaced?

Here are the instructions to code abs module and match G85.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Transporter_(7D)_Brake_Electronics_(Bosch_5.3_ESP)

This will not help if the steering angle sensor is faulty. Make sure to complete the entire procedure from beginning to end. Exiting from the module without completing the steering angle sensor calibration will cause it not to store the coding.


----------



## strichzwei (Dec 7, 2011)

absolutely nothing was done to the van. The lights just came popped up on their own. Does this hint to a faultey steering angle sensor? I will certainly try the procedure first and if I can't clear the issue, am I safe to assume that the sensor needs replacement?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

It is probably bad steering angle sensor. And they are not cheap at all,about $650- $700.
Go to :
[Meas. Blocks - 08]
Group 005 Field 1 (Steering Angle Sensor -G85-)

And see when you move steering right to left is numbers changing, If they don't then you have bad sensor.

When you do basing settings and coding you have to have car on ground level and ignition on ONLY, not car running.
You have to do everything at once Code it and calibrate at same time.


----------



## strichzwei (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, will be working on it this weekend.


----------



## strichzwei (Dec 7, 2011)

Good news is I am seeing values in measure block 08 group 005 so it appears that the sensor is OK. But, I cannot get the steering angle sensor calibrated, there is something I do not understand or am doing wrong. I assume I have the correct login because when I was in basic settings-04 and scrolled the "up" "down" my brake pedal started moving, whoops -I think I entered brake bleeding or something like that?? When I enter "060" or "001" I get the error message like in the image, there is also a pull down menu that allows me to jump directly to the steering angle sensor alignment group 001, so I think I am in the right spot but it keeps giving me the error, wether I try with the engine running or turn it off and the ignition back on. 

What I am confused about is the control module coding. I think I have to recode this first before I try to racalibrate the steering angle sensor, the control module coding is different than the login, right? Right now that coding just shows zeros. What should be the proper coding of the control module?


----------



## strichzwei (Dec 7, 2011)

Found this link on Ross-Tech, that seems to be specific for my vehicle.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Transporter_(7D)_Brake_Electronics_(Bosch_5.3_ESP)

See below, I am just not sure where to enter the 07669 login and the 06639 coding or if these are correct for my vehicle.
...............................................................................

Login 

Note #1: After Login has been carried out you need to recode the control module.
Note #2: The Production Codes (PR-Code) such as 1LX can be found on a Sticker near the Spare Tire Well and/or the 1st Page of the Service Manual. 
Click here to see an Example of a Sticker.


07669 is the Login code needed for US Market with (PR-1P4/1LB) 

If your vehicle is not a US-market 24V VR6 Eurovan, then please email [email protected] for additional choices.

Coding 

Note #1: Coding is accepted after a specific login has been carried out.
Note #2: After successful coding the steering angle sensor basic setting needs to be carried out.
Note #3: The Production Codes (PR-Code) such as 1LX can be found on a Sticker near the Spare Tire Well and/or the 1st Page of the Service Manual. 
Click here to see an Example of a Sticker.


Note #4: You may need to put a non-zero WSC in the Coding screen, anything should work such as 12345. 


06639 is the Coding value needed for US Market with (PR-1P4/1LB) 

If your vehicle is not a US-market 24V VR6 Eurovan, then please email [email protected] for additional choices.

Basic Setting 

Steering Angle Sensor (G85) Calibration 

Note: A successful calibration usually requires a correct coding, so make sure the control module is correctly coded first.


Turn steering wheel at least 30 ° left and back straight ahead.


[Meas. Blocks - 08]
Group 005 Field 1 (Steering Angle Sensor -G85-)
Specification: 0.0 °
Tolerance (when straight): ±5.0 °
[Done, Go Back]


[Login - 11]
Enter 40168
[Do It!]


[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 001
[Go!]
[Done, Go Back]


[Fault Codes - 02]
All fault codes should have disappeared.
[Done, Go Back]


[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]


Note 

After doing the G85 Calibration, you may get a 01486 - System Function Test Active, this is normal. Please see 01486.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## strichzwei (Dec 7, 2011)

I did that, and got the error code in the image. From the instructions above it looks like I have to recode the control module before I callibrate the steering angle sensor and I don't understand how to do that.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

It is also important to :::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Drive the car in flat gound and make sure wheels are straight. 
Turn car off and turn ignition ONLY on , do not start car.
You have to login (07669) first, then you need to CODE module Go to 07 CODING and enter 06639 follow by WSC 12345 and import code 444.
Then you don't exit module , you stay there.
After coding is expected , you need to go to basing settings and do calibration of sensor.


----------



## strichzwei (Dec 7, 2011)

You guys rock! Thanks so much, I am recallibrated. 

It took me several tries to get it. For reference, the thing I got hung up on was the login. I assumed that once I was logged in it was for everything, and took me a while to realize I needed a separate login for coding than for basic settings. I learned a bit and am a lot less initmidated to use my vag-com tool to its potential.

Thanks for the great support!

Scott


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Any time.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yaaaaayyyyy!


----------

